# Substrate choice



## justissaayman (17 Feb 2014)

Hello all

Anyone have experience with JBL Manado or JBL Sansibar with Caridina shrimp?

Thanks


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Feb 2014)

Have never used it with Caridina only with Neocaradinia.Which is now going ok now I have the parameters stable.Have to say though the colour of Manando(never used Sansibar) does not really compliment the colour of my red Sakura very well.If you have good tap water or are using RO remineralised should be ok.I remember the substrate pushing up the TDS a bit at the beginning(but that could have been something else as it was at the start of my shrimp experience).Cheers Mark


----------



## justissaayman (18 Feb 2014)

Ok so no Manado then. ANyone have sansibar and shrimp?


----------



## Graham01 (21 Feb 2014)

Neither any good for caridinia shrimp as will raise the tds & gh
May get away with it with tiger shrimps & sansibar is excellent for Sulawesi shrimp


----------

